# Princess Pricklepants and the Surprising Set of Events



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

In which the farm continues to be there, a wooden model is incredibly rude to a bear, there is a very brief duel, and a secret weapon is revealed for the first time.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2015/06/04/princess-pricklepants-and-the-surprising-set-of-events/

previews:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Weird, usually the images have some auto-resizing thing happen to keep them from being too wide.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Somehow another one happened:

http://princesspricklepants.com/2015/06/08/princess-pricklepants-entrepreneur/

This one has better pictures, I think.




























etc.

And is moderately less unamusing than the one just before, probably.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Do you have a link to your first post? My 6yo wants to read the Princess Pricklepants Chronicles (as he calls them) from "The Great Beginning" (which is what he calls the first episode/chapter in every show/book; the child *might* have a slight flair for the dramatic).

EDIT: Never mind! Found it!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

writergirlmel said:


> Do you have a link to your first post? My 6yo wants to read the Princess Pricklepants Chronicles (as he calls them) from "The Great Beginning" (which is what he calls the first episode/chapter in every show/book; the child *might* have a slight flair for the dramatic).
> 
> EDIT: Never mind! Found it!


Glad you found it. Do you mind if I use "Princess Pricklepants Chronicles" and "The Great Beginning" at some point? Those are awesome.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

fishhead said:


> Glad you found it. Do you mind if I use "Princess Pricklepants Chronicles" and "The Great Beginning" at some point? Those are awesome.


Feel free!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

There is a new blog post in which Princess and her friends invent the polite-o-tron2000, Princess doesn't learn to program, and Robert's Rules of Order are not followed. Also there is synergy.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2015/06/22/princess-pricklepants-startup-founder/

Preview image:









The Chronicles of Princess Pricklepants shall come soon, as it must.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, also, Princess was noticed by boingboing.net: http://boingboing.net/2015/06/11/princess-penelope-pricklepants.html

Hence the celebratory photo:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

There is a new story up, Princess Pricklepants and the Dinosaur Denouement, in which Princess Pricklepants' etiquette advice is interrupted, Robert's Rules of Order are revived, and Dinosaurs are not defeated, but it's still okay.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2015/07/03/princess-pricklepants-and-the-dinosaur-denouement/


----------



## Sir Quilson (May 19, 2015)

This SERIOUSLY just made my week. This is the best thing that has ever happened.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed our latest episode.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love reading this blog. Am I inside out or is the blog!!!!!!!!!!! Just some of the reasons I love it:
1. One of the latest blogs is fantastic: Princess Pricklepants and the Dinosaur Denouement
2. The supportive pictures:
3. The writing itself:  "Boris had a degree in comparative mythology which seemed to Princess to be fairly close to a law degree."
4 . "She was interrupted by a politeness advice request text. "I have a lovely 17-year-old step-daughter. Recently she has developed a lot of anger issues and has loud, tantrum-like outbursts where she curses out her dad and says very hurtful things to him. What can I do to bring her in line? - Frustrated Mom"
She began to type a response, "Dear Frustrating Mom, To get your daughter in line, take her to Disneyland, there are many, many lines there. Alternately you could&#8230;"
5. "Princess Pricklepants was not in her best mood. She'd only gotten 15 hours of sleep the night before. Someone had left here etiquette guide on the floor. And now this. (Since they'd started working in tech., they had been practicing starting sentences with conjunctions.) Her company that she'd worked for days to build was now stolen by dinosaur venture capitalists."
6. Anything to do with the tea party!
I always look forward to this. Thank you!!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks! She's a very amusing hedgehog.

We have better lighting so the photos are working out better. I was pretty happy with this one:










and this one too:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey everyone, excellent news - there is a new story in which there is tea, 90s web pages are visited, ghosts send mysterious phone calls, and many other things happen:
http://princesspricklepants.com/201...of-pirate-plunder-part-i-the-great-beginning/
There are also photos such as:









and:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am already anxious to set aside some time so I can truly enjoy the ghost series. The pictures!!!!!! Toofers! The scenery! The picture with just the Princess and the book.............I wish I was in her head when she made that expression!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you ever consider a series of children's [email protected]


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

shetland said:


> I am already anxious to set aside some time so I can truly enjoy the ghost series. The pictures!!!!!! Toofers! The scenery! The picture with just the Princess and the book.............I wish I was in her head when she made that expression!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you ever consider a series of children's [email protected]


Thanks! We're thinking about maybe writing something publishable some day, the blog's helpful as practice to see what works and what doesn't.

FWIW, no updates for a good while, since we're going on a longish vacation (Rome - whoo!). Here are a few previews, though:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

A book would be great. 

Hey if they can publish a "I can haz cheezburgers" book and calendar, hedgehogs ought to be even better.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

We are back from vacation in Rome (which was wonderful) and have a new episode posted: Princess Pricklepants and the Perils of Pirate Plunder: Part II - The Great Middle Begins 
...in which cyclops are encountered, there are many pirate jokes, sharks save the day, and there is pie.

http://princesspricklepants.com/201...rate-plunder-part-ii-the-great-middle-begins/

Here are some preview images:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Nearly amazing news everyone - there's yet another episode:
Princess Pricklepants and the Perils of Pirate Plunder: Part III - Stench Island
In which we strongly recommend against sleeping in bed with pygmy hedgehog, a Dread Smellbeast of Terror is encountered, and politeness manages to save Princess Penelope from peril. Other things happen also.

Previews of photos:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Somehow it's happened again, there is a new episode/blog post in which there are pirate ghosts, dreams of tiara quests, concerns about the term "mysterious mysteries" and various other things, all of which are delightful to read.

Behold Princess Pricklepants and the Perils of Pirate Plunder: The Picky Princess
http://princesspricklepants.com/201...-perils-of-pirate-plunder-the-picky-princess/

Here are a few preview images selected from many others:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy news, there is another episode in the continuing stories of Princess Pricklepants in which our hedgehog hero daydreams of cheese, meetings are held, and catchphrases are battled.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2015/09/12/princess-pricklepants-and-the-perils-of-pirate-plunder-mystery-island/


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy news everyone, there is a new blog post in which Her Highness is not tied to a mast, Her Highness does not battle an ogre named Humbaba, there are many chickens, and things may or may not reach the Ultimate Finale of Completion, depending.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2015/10/31/princess-pricklepants-and-the-perils-of-pirate-plunder-the-ultimate-finale-of-completion/

And here are a few previews of things to be seen:









vacation photos! (sorry)









A mysterious island.









Dreams of battles with trolls.









Tedious journeys.

Also there are many words.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

i have to wait until the weekend so I have time to truly enjoy troll battles! That is my favorite picture!!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy news, there is a new blog post in which there is monkey business, Her Highness suffers indignities in a cup, My Fair Lady inspires a hedgehog, and there are many chickens.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2015/11/17/princess-pricklepants-and-the-monkey-business/


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I ask myself what kind of person writes this blog; then I ask myself what kind of person reads it...............uh oh.......I do! You must have a holiday issue! Princess frolicking with Santa. What is the Barbie doll from Princess's room doing in Santa's sack!! Put the monkey on the roof for pick-up on December 24th. Finally, I need to know what is in Princess's teapot........is it really tea? Hot chocolate? Whiskey? Or possibly the witch's brew????? Oh, and one more thing.............it is quality and not quantity!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

shetland said:


> I ask myself what kind of person writes this blog;


It's totally normal to write little stories on a blog about your pet hedgehog living a life as a politeness expert, entrepreneur, acupuncturist, space traveler, pirate adventurer, victim of monkey impoliteness, etc. going on little adventures with toy cows/bears/monkeys/alligators isn't it? Isn't it?!



shetland said:


> then I ask myself what kind of person reads it...............


The real question is what kind of person *wouldn't* read such things...



shetland said:


> You must have a holiday issue! Princess frolicking with Santa


Yes, we definitely need to pull out the Christmas sets again.








https://www.flickr.com/photos/somebachs/11343433035/in/album-72157637982149774/









__
https://flic.kr/p/11488025393



shetland said:


> it is quality and not quantity!!!!!!!!!!!


As it turns out yesterday the blog got on the front page of Hacker News and got around 9,000 hits. :shock: It was the PP Startup Founder Extraordinaire one, so the tech. nerds liked it.

I'd made many of the links in the stories to things like hedgehogfarmercentral.com, or hedgehehogentrepeneurcentral.com go to hedgehogcentral.com/forum so there were a bunch of clickthroughs to the forum...


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, it's happened again. There is another post - Princess Pricklepants' Somewhat Distracted Guide to Manners, Monkeys, Etc.

There is a new blog post in which geography is taught but not learned, tea party etiquette is discussed, notes are almost left on refrigerators, dealing with the monkey business is delayed, and there are many cute pictures.

http://princesspricklepants.com/201...what-distracted-guide-to-manners-monkeys-etc/


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I lool forward to the new story after Thanksgiving dinner!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda1987 (Jan 30, 2015)

I will agree on this making my week! How and the heck have you created something so cool like this!? I wish I could give you a well deserved hug!

__________________
My Hedgie's name is Joey and he is 2 years old.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Fishhead, what camera do you use to take all these photos? They're wonderful. Also what sedative do you use to keep your hedgehog so patient? :lol:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks! There may be some post-Thanksgiving delays since we're traveling... Her Highness politely bit her sitter while we were away. :???:

Amanda, we use a Nikon D5100, mostly with the kit lens, sometimes with the cheap Nikon 35mm f/1.8. The trick to decent photos is mostly to get a lot of light on things. We use a fill flash on top of a lot of lumens, so there are some harsh shadows.

We mostly get things set up, play with her for a bit and get her relaxed, drop her into the set, then wait for her to relax and shoot quickly before she perks up too much and goes burrowing under every prop.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Amazing news - we managed to post another episode (or perhaps more, depending), in which Princess sends in a request for advice from a prominent manners columnist, meetings are avoided, monkey manners mending is apparently managed, bears bitterly blog, and tea is served. Also there are cute pictures.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Amazingly, we managed to mention this news without a link or preview.
Princess Pricklepants and the Mystery of Monkey Manners

Here is one small preview:









__
https://flic.kr/p/23172603523


----------

